# 10 Gallon Tank Photoshoot + Video!



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I found the macro setting on my camera and got super excited! Sorry for the reflections. I guess its because my glass (on the outside) is *too* clean. I have a microfiber cloth just for it and I wipe the tank like 2x a day. I can't stand to see fingerprints/smudges -_- Oh well. Enjoy the pics. there's almost 30 of them!
Slideshow
Thumbnail View

Video:
View My Video

My Favorite pictures:


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Those pictures are beautiful! I wish my camera took that good of pictures!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks  go to your cameras settings. If there is a macro or flower setting then use that!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I do! My camera just is really slow at taking the picture in that mode, so if they move, the pictures blur  I have to stalk them for FOREVER before I get good pics. Lol.


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

What kind of camera did you use and what are those two other fishies? I've seen them before, they're so cute. :] And I'm guessing your betta doesn't mind their company?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

The camera I have is a finepix f20. Its an old camera I think. The other fish are corydoras catfish. The type I have are Julii cories but there are many other varieties. My betta will follow them around on occasion but he usually acts like there not even there. He did flare at them when I was floating their bag but he left them alone after a minute or so.


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

What do they eat?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I feed them tropical flake food + bloodworms. I pre-soak them so they immediately sink, that way the betta wont gobble it up.


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you! :3


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

That is one beautiful little guy!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

@nocho If you have light adjustment on the camera, you can try turning the aperture so it lets in less light/stays open less time. I have shaky hands so if I use the macro setting, I have to turn the light down. Feh! 

Those pics are beautiful. And I love the video. He's SO cute.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome pics and video.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I adore your tank! It's so beautiful!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hes so cute where did you get him?


----------



## KingPiranha825 (Oct 1, 2010)

beautiful tank as well as pictures! did you design the driftwood cave yourself?


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

If you aren't already, put the lens directly against the glass. You'll get less reflection. The photos are beautiful btw


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Is there a build thread on here somewhere? =3 I'd love to see the plants you used! You've decorated it VERRY nicely! <3

I gotta find my camera book....


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys! 



> Hes so cute where did you get him?


I got him at petco



> beautiful tank as well as pictures! did you design the driftwood cave yourself?


nope the driftwood was purchased as is. It has a pretty cool unique shape. Now I actually think of it as Pride Rock (lion king anyone?) No it really does look like pride rock lol



> If you aren't already, put the lens directly against the glass. You'll get less reflection. The photos are beautiful btw


thanks for the tip



> Is there a build thread on here somewhere? =3 I'd love to see the plants you used! You've decorated it VERRY nicely! <3


Thanks! heres what I have:
Aquatic plants: Java fern, and hygrophila
Surface plants: Pothos and Arrowhead. They are kept in position using some heater brackets I found at petco.
Then I added the driftwood and the big rock (now replaced by a dinosaur skull cave) and clumped some river rocks in groups of twos and threes.

Both the surface plants now have big long roots. Especially the arrowhead plant, it grew so many that I decided to move it to the other side of the tank so it doesnt get tangled with the pothos.

All the fish are doing well. Unfortunately my betta is in a hospital tank as he has started tail biting. Will update with more pics once I get him back in the 10 gal and when I buy more plants. I want one more surface plant and also want to try out water wisteria and anubias.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! 
I wish I could take as nice a pictures as u can, my camera sux' :-(

Ur tank and ur fish are very cute!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

The tank looks great. sorry about the tail-biting... Does that sponge baffle the filter effectively? I have the same filter, but am using the homemade water-bottle baffle that kim posted.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes the baffle works perfect. He has no trouble swimming around/under the filter. I know its tailbiting because I have actually SEEN him do it :|


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

he's a beautiful boy!!! out of curiosity, how big is your tank?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

celine18 said:


> he's a beautiful boy!!! out of curiosity, how big is your tank?


lmao. Its in the title... 10 gallons.


----------



## ihave2bettafish (Sep 24, 2010)

wow, u have a very beautiful tank, love the stones at the bottom and the plants, nice set up, ur fish looks very active, hahahahhhaha i want your set.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

sorry, i totally missed that....clueless....


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay. That is good knews about the baffle. Thanks!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Very handsome boy, and nice tank!


----------

